# Morro Castle Torpedo Cigar Review - Good Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Morro Castle surprised me. A good, solid flavor throughout. Worth a try.

Read the full review here: Morro Castle Torpedo Cigar Review - Good Cigar


----------

